# Quitting smoking with IBD, my story



## Kev (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey guys.  Here goes nothing.  I'm 'officially' in a smoking cessation program. I was asked to blog it here.. give others who smoke with this disease a running commentary on my path away from tobacco. Wasn't sure exactly where to place this thread.  It's not 'treatment' per se, it isn't a game, but then I thought 'well, its an area.. quitting smoking.. where folks need all the support they can get, so this is the place for it (I guess).  So, folks, fasten your seat belts.. we are in for a bumpy ride.

now, a little background...  Without knowing 'the rest of the story' (anyone else love that radio show?) some folks might be inclined to think.. Well, the man has a serious disease.. he shouldn't be smoking. He deserves whatever hell he has to go thru to get off that dirty tobacco.  not so fast to judge, not so gentle readers.

The folks on here who know me probably know the whole story, but for newbies, I will start with the background.  Started smoking at the ripe old age of 9. Stupid!! But kids will do stupid things, it was a different era, smoking was socially widely accepted, even promoted.  My, how the times they've a changed

Anyway, I got sick N tired of smoking, and quit.  Within 5 months of quiting, my 1st sign of this illness showed up, tho it was never officially diagnosed at that time.  Took 45 days of hi dose pred enemas (not fun, avoid if at all possible) to get over  that mystery illness.  Went 9 1/2 years totally smoke free. I loved my life free of tobacco..  Had my lung, heart and cancer risk almost down to like I'd never smoked..  my lung capacity was like back when I boxed.. I walked about 20 k a day.. Life was wonderful..  Then my 2nd episode of this disease, again it was mis/un diagnosed.  Early opinion was that  posssibly had pancreatic cancer
Really scary situation. Saw my father die from it just 6 months prior. Not a nice way to go.  Had to try to reconcile my kids with their mother, cause I just didn't expect to live.. lot of stress, lot of worry.  Not making excuses, just telling folks why I reverted to smoking again.  Hey, if you're going to die anyway.. STUPID!!

Long story short..  Decided again to quit (any non smokers starting to see we smokers HATE to smoke)..  Did so.. within 5 months my illness came to the fore, and just didn't stop this time.  On one occasion, in an IBD ward, a couple of the pld timers told me that smoking would stop my non stop bleeding, help with the pain, cramps, etc..  I didn't immediately buy into it, so I started asking some drs in that dept..  I've had 3 separate drs confirm it alleviates bleeding/cramping in colitis cases, esp. ulcerative.  I started smoking, and my bleeding slowed down, and stopped.  I smoke about 6 - 8 a day, and I've had nothing more than spots or minor bleed of a day or two since.  That's from literally losing pints of blood before.  I'm not advocating smoking, its a 'killer', and its a disgusting habit, OK.

So, anyway, I started in a program. Took my initial meeting last Wednesday, and then my 1st addict meeting Thursday. The program is under Addiction and Treatment Program.  It provides NRT and counselling in a group session to get folks off tobacco.  They deal with 4000 people, and have about 33% success rate..  but 57% of the rest who can't get off tobacco do cut down, reduce. I'm planning on being in the 33% group.  Here's the kicker, one of the first things I hear from them is that there is a risk to people with colitis they will relapse. So its official folks.  I know it interferes with crohns treatment, but quiting can make it worse.  Be warned if you are a smoker considering quiting, OK? Take precautions. I'm on Nicotine Replacement Therapy, I'm hoping it will prevent me having a flare or relapse. But I know the risk. That's how much I want to quit.

OK, guys .. there it is.  In the past few days, I've started cutting back. Smoke a 1/2 cigarette instead of a whole one..  My homework included a 24 hr period with no smoking.  done that..  wasn't great, but I made it thru. so far, so good. I probably will stop altogether in the next 24 - 36 hours.. and we shall see, OK

Wish me luck...


----------



## milesrlv (Jul 13, 2008)

Good luck on the smoking cessation! I quit smoking 8 yrs ago after 20 yrs smoking two packs a day. I don't know about you but I quit because I was tired of being a slave to cigarettes and being taken advantage of by the tobacco companies who were becoming rich off of my addiction.


----------



## Isla (Jul 13, 2008)

Good luck quitting. It is hard and it is a battle everyday for me to stay quit. I want to smoke everyday and everyday I resist it. It's like quitting everyday, but it is worth it.


----------



## Jeff D. (Jul 13, 2008)

Best of luck Kev.


----------



## RHOV (Jul 13, 2008)

hey I'm proud of you for your decision to quit! It sounds like you've had quite the battle, but we have faith in you. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Kev (Jul 13, 2008)

Wellll, the really hairy, scary part is that I haven't told (as in cleared) it with my GI yet.  Think she may rip me a new one.  Don't get me wrong, she is in favour of me quitting, but she made it clear in no uncertain terms not to try this without having her OK it first, and with her direct supervision.  So, I'm not looking forward to our meeting in two weeks time.  But the way I figure it is this...  in the past it always took about 5 months or so for the you know what to hit the fan...  so getting started now was pretty safe..   and I expect to be in my new digs at month end, and I want that to be a totally smoke free place. I also had to get into the summer program.  They are expanding the program, it is in high demand.. but oddly enuff (one of those Catch22 things) to expand it they have to shut down temporarily..  So if I didn't do it now, it wouldn't be till October.  Besides, if I get the jump on it now, while the weather is so great, I can get back into walking.  Man, maybe its cause I miss the boys so much, but if I look at my photo albums... photos of me and the boys walking the trails like we used to...  I just yearn for those days again.  You know? ah, memories...


----------



## Kev (Jul 13, 2008)

Youngest is turning 20 this year, oldest will be 22 shortly thereafter. Time flies. As for the move, its just time.  Need a new start, a smaller place.. and besides, all the neighbours took up a petition asking that I relocate somewhere downwind. Damn flatulence.. :stinks::awe:utahere:


----------



## butt-eze (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah Kev!!! I'm so proud of your effort.  Thanks for sharing your story   I'll be routing for you and hopefully somehow supporting you by just listening when it's not easy.

GO KEV GO!!!


----------



## Kev (Jul 14, 2008)

well, folks  Thanx for the support.  Change is inevitable... life IS change. We stop growing, stop learning, we stop trying... and we stop living, and start dying. Being a little afraid of change, the unknown... facing difficulties on your own, all is natural.  Bravery isn't the lack of fear, its facing your fears head on, and winning.

I have always been a fighter (thanx mom), and tho I'm not gauranteed a win, I am going to give this my best shot.  I just wish I was dealing with insominia too


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

hey, good luck from me too, Kev.

i know only too well what this is like, been there, done it, failed, done it again, was successful, then weakened... etc etc.. end result - still smoking, but now with added 'kicking myself' factor along with the guilt...

funnily enough, i'm gearing myself up to quit again, for good. & i will be doing a similar smoking cessation course to the one you're on.

i take it you're using the NRT patches? i found them to not suit me that well, got headaches, and disturbed sleep. plus the adhesive made my skin itch.. i found the other forms of NRT better for me.. lozenges, and in particular the inhalator. although it looks a bit like a tampon applicator lol, it does actually give you the hit you crave from cigarette smoking, and soothes the hand to mouth itch..


----------



## Kev (Jul 14, 2008)

Welll, for anyone considering LDN.. If you smoke, you're in for an unpleasant but possibly positive surprise..  Naltrexone was originally created to help addicts to overcome their addictions..  alcohol N opiates...  but they take a much stronger dose..  50 - 150 mg a day versus 1.5, 3.0 or 4.5 mg for treating our disease. But, and this may be psychosomatic on my part, since starting LDN tobacco has really no joy to offer me.. in fact, I hate it with a passion. Bonus?
time will tell...  So, if you want to battle your disease and your addiction, LDN may be just the ticket.  Mind you, taking LDN at bedtime as recommended has a drawback...  I can usally forgoe (sp) smoking during the day, but as it wears on and the LDN wears off, the urge to smoke gets stronger (leaving me to doubt it is a psycho-somatic  or should that be psycho-smokeaddict?  effect.  A tune by Paul Simon.. 'Still crazy after all these years' is repeating in my head as I type this.  So, it could N does feel like a real effect of taking LDN, or its a placebo).

Anyway, to answer your question, ding..  I'm going the patch route. I want the steady flow of nicotine in a dependable delivery system to offset/stave-off any bad effects cutting out cigarettes may have.  There is that risk of bleeding, but it may takes months to show up.. hopefully never if I keep using the patch. I've never had a problem with it, other than shaving parts of me to stick it to. Way to much hair on this critter... one more, and I'd be swinging from the family tree

I'm getting prepared as I type this to enjoy (yeah, right, no enjoyment there) my last cigarette.  Fingers crossed..  (lights cigarette, inhales, coughs N chokes, drops cigarette onto chest, as due to heat shirt is unbuttoned, chest hair goes up in smoke...  911 operator can't respond as she is laughing too hard. Chest is now covered in foam from fire extinguisher..  Another typical day for an old fart)


----------



## Kev (Jul 14, 2008)

What?  Pen.. you thought I was joking? ...  Welll, I was....  this time.  But let me tell you (anyone/everyone) a true story about the hidden dangers of smoking, OK?  

Years ago, my dad N I disagreed..  and I made myself scarce. needed a job just to get by on, and took one for a construction company as a night watchman. I'd wanted to get hired on as a carpentar, but they were a union only job-site. So I settled for the night watchman work..  10 pm to 6 am, every nite, in winter. 

One nite when I arrived, there was a message from the boss asking me to stay late N meet with him next morning.  So I did.  Nothing special, just an update. I was late leaving, and the crew was arriving.  The ground was pot-holed and pock-marked... parts frozen, other parts puddles of water N mud with a skim of ice over them.  One fellow got his car stuck..  large puddle, mixture of mud and ice and water..  back in the day of rear wheel drive cars.  He was spinning his tires, flinging mud and water, overheating his engine N tranny, and not getting out.  So, I offered to give him a push.  First mistake.. never volunteer. And I was in the midst of smoking a cigar..  Second mistake.. never exert while you've got a lit anything in your mouth.  And I was wearing an oversized turtleneck of wool blend under an open winter coat.  Third mistake.. if smoking, fireproof is better clothing option.  So I started pushing...  all by myself, and it was a big old US car with lousy tires.. pushing, n pushing...  Just needed to get it out of the puddle, onto firm ground.  Stood up, took a little breather, never noticed the hot ash from the cigar fall off the end.  Never noticed it singe through my beard before landing on the open knit of the turtleneck.  Thought I smelled something, wrote it off as the car.. LAST mistake.  Wasn't till that ash melted thru the sweater and set my chest hair on fire (more like a spontaneous melt and flash of flame) that I realized 'I' was on fire.  Boy, talk about your hot stuff!
Melting/burning chest hair IS not a pleasant or pain free experience. I dropped to the ground, right in the puddle, and began splashing myself with a mixture of mud and icy water.  The car driver thought his wheels had thrown a rock and hit me, that's how fast I dropped from sight in his rearview mirror. A long story short, the come-uppance was that.. it took months for my chest hair to grow in again..  I had what looked like a sunburn over a good portion of my chest, and I lost a favourite turtleneck in the process.. But I did finish, and get his car out. 
See what happens to good samaritans who smoke?  And I still didn't learn my lesson.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

hahaha Kev - you ever considered donning a suit of armour before you leave the house? 

my worst cig moment was when i was smoking in my car, alone... threw the tab out the window, it came back in and deposited itself right between my legs in a very unmentionable, and pretty unreachable while you're driving, spot. ouch and ouch, and OUCH! the driver behind me must have thought i'd suddenly developed some sort of dancing seizure...

thanks for that added info on the LDN - i had read it help alcoholics.. didn't make the connection that it could help other addictions too! i'm even more interested to see what my consultant's view on me starting LDN is, now. 

hope the last cig moment went ok.. and you're not biting your nails right now..  hang on in there - you can do this!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Pen said:
			
		

> Been there done that! :lol:


awww sorry to hear that Pen, painful, isn't it? lol


----------



## Kev (Jul 15, 2008)

Ah, as Mr Jim Carey in his role as 'The Mask' might say... you ladies are smokin..  

OK, day II    What's that tune  "I will survive"   so far, so good.  Sorta wanted a smoke with my morning cup of 1/4 + 3/4  (1 qtr caf & 3 qtr decaf coffee.. not bad)

The patch is obviuously doing it's thing, much better so far than I feared.. and the LDN must be helping too, because this time on the patch is way better than my last time.  whether that's a real effect, or placebo.. i don't care. It all helps.


----------



## dizzyd (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats Kev on your decision to become smoke free.  I found the book "Easy Way to Quit Smoking" by Alan Carr very helpfull in removing the psychological addiction.  I found the brainwashing the hardest part to get over.  The tobacco company did a good job marketing an addictive poison.  Best of luck....you can do it.


----------



## Kev (Jul 16, 2008)

So far, this has really been easy,,, way easier than I imagined. A lady in waiting room of an office I was in yesterday told her friend she was going out for a smoke and for a brief second I was tempted.. but other than that, I'm doing really great.


----------



## Kev (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks pen.. just do me a favour.. don't mention those cigars again. for whatever reason, I crave one of those right now.. but the cigarettes don't do a thing for me.

Go figure


----------



## Kev (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Pen  Relax..  You'd no idea what I was craving at that particular moment. But it does give women some idea of what us guys go thru when you're having one of your pregnant cravings...  sheesh, been there, done that, got the battle scars to prove it.  OK, OK ladies.. cut the smoker withdrawal guy some slack. just kidding!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

cravings.. lol - i have been known to drive to the petrol station, in my pyjamas, middle of the night, just to buy chocolate, when the hormones take over my logic....

Kev - treat yourself to something you really like, which you don't normally have - preferably some kind of snack food, doesn't have to be unhealthy stuff. 

& - you're doing great, well done!


----------



## Kev (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmmm, thought of that.. pleasuring myself with little treats.  But, I'm at a p. good weight at the moment..  and I'm watching it to see I don't gain a lot, or lose too much.  Hey, a single fellow has to watch his figure, you know.. no one else will. LOL  actually ROFLMAO...  But, back to my point.  The addiction counselour gave a bit of advice... think of the money wasted on smoking, try to put some of that aside..  Plan something special to do with that found money. 
Maybe a trip...  somewhere you've always wanted to go, but never got to. It's got a certain appeal to it...  way, way too early to do any actual planning, but in the interim, it certainly makes for pleasant dreams...  and keeps me from going out and wasting those special trip funds on tobacco.  you never know where I might pop up.   Now all I need is for someone to design me a logo, like the one from world war II.  Or a video game 'Where in the world is kevin the crohnie?"

Anyway, another day, another 24 hours smoke free.. a little antsy this am, but no real temptations...  and my mood is pdg, and my outlook is bright n cheery. Got to be some effect of the LDN, cause its the only thing I'm taking aside from the patch.


----------



## Jeff D. (Jul 17, 2008)

Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Kev (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanx for the support guys.. I feel guilty accepting it..  I really ain't doing nothing special


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Kev said:
			
		

> Thanx for the support guys.. I feel guilty accepting it..  I really ain't doing nothing special


oh yes you are!!!! and you deserve every bit of support you receive - this is one of the hardest things to do - i know.


it's a sobering thought, how much smokers spend on this habit. average pack of 20 here in the UK is 5 pounds (which is what, 11ish dollars?).. times that by 7 for the week, times that by 4 for the month... if i stopped, i could pay my car finance with that, and still have enough left over to buy toilet paper for the month..

i need to stop. and you're an inspiration Kev, to me and anyone else considering giving up the weed. so yeah - you are doing something special.


----------



## Kev (Jul 17, 2008)

Well... so far.. knock wood.. its been incredibly easy..  has to be the LDN. I can't attribute it to anything else..  Like, NRT (patch) therapy takes care of the physical cravings.. but not the psychological.  But I'm literally feeling none of those either.

At the meeting last week, they ballparked the cost of smoking here in Canada at about $4000 a year.  Even if one blew 1/2 of that on nonsense, it still leaves a tidy sum for something really special...  What would that equate to in the UK? Couple of thousand pounds...


----------



## Xoote (Jul 17, 2008)

best of luck


----------



## Kev (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks.. and welcome to the forum


----------



## soupdragon69 (Jul 17, 2008)

Kev I really take my hat off to you and to the others that have quit smoking on here. Not an easy thing at all.

Well done to you - keep going!


----------



## Kev (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey soup.. good to see you.. how are you feeling?  hope things are on the upswing..  

anyway, just came from my group.. blew a 3 on the breathalyzer.. last week it was a 41... that's measure of carbon monoxide in my bloodstream


----------



## soupdragon69 (Jul 17, 2008)

Amazing difference for you to see that Kev! Hang in there!

Yeah I am doing not bad. Very drained at the mo so not alot of energy except to work and sleep. Just keeping my head down!


----------



## Kev (Jul 17, 2008)

essentially they have a little breathalyzer.. measures CO gas levels in your breath. so far, my taste buds are unchanged, but my sense of smell is returning, not that that's necessarily a good thing for us crohnies


----------



## Kev (Jul 18, 2008)

OK, folks.. say a little prayer for me, or cross your fingers..  Here it is friday, and I have had 3 major episodes of big 'D', the last one so spontaneous that I tore my pants getting them off.  Now, it might be the quitting, it might be the drop in CO in my system...  but I don't think so.. in fact, I'm hoping, praying this is just a fluke. Brought on by the turmoil of the last few days.  I ran into a major hiccup about the job I really wanted.. put it all in jeopardy on Tues afternoon (and it reaffirms that LDN is keeping me from smoking, else the stress would've had me lighting up)  Anyway, I've been working, studying, round the clock on a solution...  late nites, not eating on schedule, not getting enuff rest.. and on top of that.. giving up smoking tanks your energy levels for the 1st little while. I have been cramming for an exam, was up till the wee wee hours since tuesday and had to write it today..  so I got up at 6 am, did more studying, skipped my breakfast, only had a sandwich for lunch.. was falling asleep sitting up trying to study... So I made myself FOUR full strength cups of coffee.  all that caffeine is bad for anyone. for someone like us its bad, for someone like us off tobacco it even worse.  So, here I am, exhausted, cramps, big 'D', feeling lousy, but I got a 98..  Was it worth it? Well, if this is just a bad day, too much caffiene, little or no rest, and it all goes back to normal, the answer is a yes. if not, then its a no

On the positive news side  still not smoking


----------



## soupdragon69 (Jul 18, 2008)

Kev thats fantastic results for your exam!! Well done!!

However, behave mister this weekend and make sure you rest or the leprechaun will have to come and sort you out!

((hugs)) thinking of you


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

aww Kev 

you did so well on the exam, but then had to pay for it this way. i'm so sorry. 

have done it myself tho.. so i've no room to talk.. twice, following family bereavements, i stopped eating for days, literally nothing, just drank black coffee & smoked.. gave myself acute esophagitis.

we learn, don't we, that no matter what else is going on in life, Crohns demands we look after it, and ourselves.

please get better soon! take it easy, and be kind to yourself from now on. (yep, that was an order, not a request lol)


----------



## milesrlv (Jul 18, 2008)

Good job on the exam but you should really take care of yourself. With out your health being in line the new job might be a little difficult to manage I imagine. As Dingbat said please get better soon.


----------



## Kev (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey folks.. thanks for both the kind words and the brickbats (does that translate?)

For clarity.. mentioning the 98..  I wasn't aiming for recognition.. but thanx all who offered..  No, my point was that I was sooo stressed, worried, paranoid I wouldn't get the 80 I needed...  that's why I went so overboard.  In retrospect, taking it easy on myself would have been the 'SMART' move. Live and learn. I don't want to jinx myself, but I think it's just a one time, one day thing. Well, I should have a better idea by this time tomorrow, Sunday by the latest. What I really am proud of is that, with all the craziness, the stress, the deadlines, I'm still not tempted to start smoking.  That is one of my best medicines today.


----------



## Jeff D. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Kev I'm sending some prayers your way my friend.  I hope this doesn't last and it's just do to a tough week.  I'm glad you did well on your exam.  You must have been studying like crazy.


----------



## Kev (Jul 19, 2008)

Nah, just great cheat sheets...   Kidding.. they were only so so..  stop it!  Thanks for the thoughts.. It stopped, and I had a great nights sleep.. just taking it easy today.


----------



## Nancy Lee (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Kev!  I am so proud of you!!!  Way to go my friend.
I think what happened yesterday was brought on by stressers. diet, etc.
We've all had those days...can't leave the bathroom..
You have a lot on your plate right now...it's bound to happen.

Great marks you got on your exam!!   
Did I mention I'm proud?  LOL.

About quitting smoking...
I gave myself the best birthday present ever when I turned ^$&%&
15 years ago.  I quit smoking. Just said I was going to do it...
and I was so addicted, I sat alone, and cried, all through my last cig. 
Smokes had been my best friend for ^%$ years! 
But what a great birthday present that was!!

Now fifteen years later, in two weeks I will be turning &%%%!!!!!
Wonder what I should give myself for that birthday??
I'm open to suggestions.

Oh Kev!!!
"And now you know the rest of the story............."  *PAUL HARVEY!!*
Nobody, but nobody could tell a story like him.
Do I get a prize??


----------



## Kev (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, you do Nancy Lee..   Here comes Vanna White to tell us what you've won. A box of Cuban cigars...   Hmmm, something not quite right about that.  Paul Harvey and the rest of the story..  I believe his is still alive, and his son, Paul Harvey Jr. is no spring chicken either.. and the last I heard, he was taking over the show for his dad..  I listened a few times, he doesn't have his dad's magic.  Anyway, thanks for the kind words..  Actually, what I need is a good scolding. A flaw of mine is serious tunnel vision (and no, not literally, so if you see me at the wheel of a big truck, you don't have to run in abject fear). I focused just on getting over that hurdle, let everything else take 2nd place.. Really, really stupid.  And I won't even big to try to make any excuses, explain it. I was dead wrong.  And you'd think I'd be old enough to know better.  But, it all seems to have corrected itself.  I think I got a good scare out of it, a serious wakeup call!

As for what you should give yourself for this birthday (your 39th, isn't it?) Well, if you tally up what you've saved over the years on the cost of tobacco products, plus associated health costs, lower insurance premiums, etc., you'd have a hefty budget to play with...  Hmm, what does Tom Selleck charge for personal appearances..  maybe you get him to drop in, spend the evening.. Oh, I forgot.. he smokes.  OK, skip that idea..  Wouldn't want to tempt a lady tooo much


----------



## Nancy Lee (Jul 19, 2008)

39th? Bwahahhaahahaaa!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Not laughing at you Kev..
laughing because I can't even remember _being_ 39!

Hmmm, Tom Selleck may be a little young for me..
Um, Clint Eastwood? Nah, too old..
I'll think of someone or something..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Glad you realized it's your tunnel vision that came into play yesterday.

I have those days..not so much tunnel vision,
but my eyes are too big for for my colon.

A few bites of the wrong thing and I'm off and running.






Thing is I know ahead of time what could possible happen...
but, I always think that 'maybe I'll be okay with it just this one time'

Keep up the great job on quitting smoking...


----------



## Kev (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, I tossed out Tom Selleck for a couple of reasons..  First, he started out as the Marlborough Man...  advertiising cigarettes..  And, he hasn't lead a charmed life..  he originally was selected to play Harrison Fords part in Raiders, but he was under contract to play Magnum...  but that project ran into trouble, and he was stuck in Hawaii, forced to work as a handyman N carpentar, while Harrison filmed Raiders in the same islands..  Talk about adding insult to injury. And he has been here on number of occasions, filming the Stone movies before he took over on Vegas..   And, one lesson I've learned... age is but a number.  Go for it.


----------



## Kev (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi folks..  Well, here it is, over a week smoke free, and still doing OK without them. 
I haven't had any incredibly strong urges or desire to smoke, I'm still using an NRT patch (Nicotine Replacement Therapy) and so far, no sign of any flare-ups, etc..

I did have an unusually bad night last nite, but I think it was totally unrelated to my stopping smoking.  Just a sudden downturn in a personal area. Despite it I had no urge to grab a cigarette to cope with this new, additional stressor. It only reinforces my belief that LDN is keeping my disease and smoking in check.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

you're doing amazingly Kev - keep on, don't look back, & i hope you have a better night tonight.


----------



## Kev (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks ding..  No worries...  I break a bad habit, I don't look back. (well, rarely) Hey, I went for nearly 10 years without giving smoking a second thought..


----------



## Jeff D. (Jul 22, 2008)

Good job Kev


----------



## Kev (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, thanks Jeff..  the last 24 - 36 hours really sucked.. a whole lot of really bad things happened all in a row..  none of them connected to smoking..  But, sort of like pred, stopping smoking can make you an emotional roller coaster basket case.
One, and only, positive note (aside from friends cheering me on) is that I haven't reached for a smoke to help cope.  No, the emotional thing.. no patch for that.. has to be done the old fashioned way..  tuff it out, suck it up, cold turkey. I HATE when I feel myself 'shutdown' to cope in that fashion, but you gotta do what you gotta do ... Just to make it thru the nite at times. Think we all have been there at one point or the other.


----------



## BWS1982 (Jul 23, 2008)

Keep it goin' pal, more good news trends I hope to see continue.

Any expected deadline, a hurdle of sorts, to make it past so you know your Crohns won't retaliate? Still 5 months perhaps or has a new assessment arisen?


----------



## Kev (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Pen n Benson...   The issues.. well, looks like my dream job evaporated. I think I failed the medical.. i've called them the past 3 mornings, they aren't even returning my calls now..  my youngest son has undergone a major setback out west.  he is ok, and I won't go into it..  like, I'm ok talking about myself, but the folks I love...  I never trot out their problems.  just that, even tho he is a man, he will always be my little boy. (geez, he'd hate to read that).
I was also hit by a sucker punch, a low blow transmitted from lawyer to lawyer. it messed me up..  really messed me up..  between the job thing and it I took my photo down for a while.  and I may have lost a really close friend, and that is a very BIG downer..  All this while trying not to smoke.  not my best period..
I mean, I've always been crazy, but its kept me from going insane.. ALMOST!!


----------



## Kev (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey all.. Before anyone breaks out the big beach towels to soak up the tears from my sob story.. how about a little good news for a change?  Got a call just now from my dream job employer..  doing a road test tomorrow morning.. they didn't say as much..  but I think I may have squeaked by my medical after all. I don't think they'd trouble or risk a road test if it had come back as unacceptable.. they didn't offer any explanation as to why they didn't return my last 3 calls (everybody likes to see us unemployed folks older males sweat). 

OK, that last comment.. you know that's not really me.. normal me.. talking. Just been a lot of tension that last couple of days..  And, I still haven't had a smoke!

Reminds me.. got to put a patch on.. gone 6 hours without (too much on my mind)..  I was even couple hours late taking my meds today.. Listen children, learn from my ... oh, can't use that language here...  not the Lounge. mistakes.
Now is definitely not the time for me to miss meds or forget my NRT patches.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

well done on getting as far as the road test Kev. it does look promising. & i hope the other troubles aren't as bad as you think they are.


----------



## Kev (Jul 23, 2008)

hey, thanks ding, that's nice of you


----------



## BWS1982 (Jul 24, 2008)

Same here Kev, one target at a time, focus on the road test, a gun only has one sight on it (hey I just created a proverb)....

I know all too well about that from one end of the spectrum to the other in 5 minutes thing, I go through it a dozen times a day, though with different issues. We all know the truth though, the entire globe is bipolar!  (get it?)


----------



## Kev (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, here we are, another day, no smokes.  I had a very brief temptation early this morning. I arrived at 7:25 for my road test (awake since 5, couldn't get back to sleep.. too tense). the examiner ran late  7:45..  felt a brief urge to smoke but I fought it off. Those twenty minutes felt like an eternity.  Anyway, the test went fantastic..  but.. the med hasn't cleared (come back yet), theres another person after the job, and they won't make a decision till next week. I was hoping for news one way or the other, and praying for good news today. Not to be..  putting my emergency plan into action..  and hoping to stay smoke free.  I should, or somebody should, start a new thread about a crohnie finding a job.  I simply can't get over the hurdles I've had to get over this past while??


----------



## Jeff D. (Jul 25, 2008)

Kev I know exactly what you mean.  I applied for a job that I thought I would have a good to great chance of getting a while back and it's been over a month and I'm still waiting.  I'll be saying some prayers for you my friend.


----------



## Kev (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, here it is Friday, and I haven't had a smoke, nor any desire for one either.. 

The road test went great..  Apparently I impressed the examiner.  However, there is another person after the job, and they aren't making a decision till next week.

And, I am also waiting on a call back for an apartment I want to move into, and as usual, when you want the phone to ring, it just never seems to.  Aarrrgh!!

Now, what pleases N puzzles me, is that with the pressure, the stress and all of the waiting I don't want to reach for a cigarette. I drove by the tobacco store and I never even considered stopping for a moment.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not bragging... Normally, given everything thats currently happening, I would be in bad shape..  Anecdotally, it seems to be the LDN that's keeping me sane


----------



## Kev (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Pen  I don't know if its tobacco withdrawal, but I'm as moody as if I was on pred.  Laughing one minute, feel like I'm going to cry the next. Really bizarre.
I mean no anger, no great sorrow.. just all of a sudden I'm up, the next thing I'm down


----------



## BWS1982 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pen said:
			
		

> Probably is withdrawl and dont know what to do with your hands??


You just set this one up for a great joke....Kev, she set 'em up, KNOCK 'EM DOWN!! lol


----------



## Kev (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, discretion being the better part of valour, (esp. outside the Lounge) I'm not even going to touch that line with a 10 foot pole (nor any other length neither). I was sitting in a coffee shop, having a great time drinking some cool ice tea after a long stroll thru the nearby park on a hot n sunny day.. The next thing you know I am having difficulty holding back the tears. Embarrassing!!! Anyway, that's all there is to report.  This has really been a dull experience, so I'm thinking of putting it on hold, with only periodic updates, random check-ins. There is nothing to report, as for whatever reason, it has been a cakewalk. If at all possible, I will be attending a follow-up meeting in early September, but as of now, the Smoking Program here in NS is shut down for the next month.


----------



## Kev (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Pen..  I don't know what caused it.. what the trigger was.. quitting smoking can do some weird stuff to us  Figure its either that, or else I'm going thru 'womenopause'...   What, isnt that what they call it for us fellows??


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Jul 26, 2008)

You described quitting smoking as a dull experience?  No desire at all a few days ago?  If I read that correctly, I think that's great eh?
Keep us posted on the job and the apartment.
Maybe you could put your old avatar back up, the one with the long beard, just so we know it's you.
Oh, and I hope you find something to do with your hands.
Some nice crocheting or something, wink.


----------



## Kev (Jul 26, 2008)

Hands, again with the hands.. You think folks are sending me subliminal messages on how to occupy my free time..   like making dresses for barbie out of toilet paper


----------



## Kev (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, here goes.  Went to see the place, arrived 10 minutes before the viewing was due to commence.  Unfortunately, a 1/2 doz other people had the same idea n beat me there..  Anyway, place is small, clean, but needs some TLC. Ideal for me by myself, bit cramped but doable if one of my sons joins me..  perfect location for me to get to work.. literally a 10 minute drive and bypasses all the traffic. Its in a prime location as far a neighbourhood, scenery & quiet. I put in my application, but with all that competition, I'm not feeling confident to say the least.  Anyway, I left there, went to check on my storage space, it was the last one available, so I was glad I acted when I did..  Got there, found it for the 1st time, only to discover a padlock on it my key wouldn't open. Frantic, as the movers are arriving tomorrow and I assumed they'd over-rented in error, I head to their office in hopes they'd  be open. they were, it was just practice to put a padlock on empty spaces till rented.  so that's straightened out, but its a 1/2 ' shorter and nearly the same narrowed than they'd advertized. It will have to do... as much big stuff as I can squeeze in, I will. The rest I'll just have to turf.. So, thats my mindset, my totally atypical frame of reference that's become all to common in me lately..  when I drive home..  get home. tidy the car up a bit, find cigarettes I'd totally forgotten about. Without even thinking about it, guess what I did?  .....  Tossed them in the garbage, no regrets, and no 2nd thoughts.  by all accounts, if todays stresses combined with a 'golden' opportunity didn't knock me off the wagon.. well, I think I'm past the worst.


Now, don't get me wrong. Not getting cocky..  nor over confident. Its just that, considering the overall big picture, I'm either being watched over by a guardian angel, or else something is killing any psychological desire I have to smoke.  So. folks..  If I can do this, quit smoking, with everything that's going on.. hey, you could too.. with a little help from someone or thing, OK


----------



## Jeff D. (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Kev I hope you get that place.  It's awesome that you were able to throw away your cigs like that.  Good job my friend.  Keep up the good work and hopefully this thread will inspire others.


----------



## Kev (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanx Jeff.  And without jumping up on the same, tired old bandwagon, I'm not any type of super human, never fail, never screw up person.  Maybe its a miracle, but.. well, tho its nice, comforting even to believe in them, my practical side tells me its got to be the LDN working... either really working, or some psychological placebo effect.  Either way, I'm not questioning it.. I'll take whatever help I can get to get me thru this.  Folks, I can't promise anyone who takes LDN it will do for you what it seems to have done for me, all anecdotal,, but aside from a miracle, its the only explanation that seems to fit everything.


----------



## Jeff D. (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah but even if it's the LDN working it gives people something that helps their Crohn's and their smoking habits.  It's a double effect.  It just gives people and alternative to quitting with nothing and failing.


----------



## Kev (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys.. Good news and bad news.. First, the bad news. Started my new job this morning.. Hired as a driver, but the trucks are only 5 ton, and 6 speed std., so its a nuisance to maneuver them in city traffic..  and the associated work is back breaking..  loading and unloading/delivering furniture.. Thought I was in shape, at least a little bit...  but nine hours of that, with four more days of it to go, looking a little bleak..  and to top it all off, the guy I was paired with smokes like a chimney.  in the truck, out of the truck, oh those inconsiderate smokers..

Now, the good news.. despite the stress, the terribly taxing workload, and the constant availability of tobacco.. literally everyone there smokes, I didn't crack. I literally wasn't even tempted..  Everyone remember the crohnie oath? No shit!
But, leaving at five, I was exhausted, completely beat, down in the mouth, just didn't know where I'd find the energy to go apartment hunting tonite. Thats the time the phone rang...  about my dream job..  I start Thursday morning.. Remember the crohnie oath??  Folks, starting to see light at the end of the tunnel..  and it isn't a sigmoidoscope this time.  Thanks for all the support, OK?


----------



## BWS1982 (Jul 29, 2008)

That's awesome Kev, about time something broke for ya.


----------



## Nancy Lee (Jul 29, 2008)

*YES!!  YES!!  YES!!


*That loud thumping sound you hear is Nancy doing the happy dance in Ontario!!   





Whoa...I'm getting dizzy!**


----------



## Kev (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey guys... Day 3 on the new job...  spent the whole day confined in the same truck with two heavy smokers...  and for the very first time I was seriously tempted..  I dunno why..  i took my LDN last nite, tho I took it much later than I'm accustomed to..  almost 2 AM..  That may have been the culprit.. not used to those hours


----------



## Nancy Lee (Aug 2, 2008)

Kev, do you think it could be because your body is absorbing the nicotine, from the two smokers,  and you are inhaling it, and now your body is getting a craving for it again??

Just a thought.....


----------



## Kev (Aug 2, 2008)

Possible..  didn't bother me the 1st 2 days..  planning taking it on time tonight, and staying home, being a good boy for a change...


----------



## Nancy Lee (Aug 2, 2008)

Hee hee....  :ylol2:


----------



## Jeff D. (Aug 3, 2008)

Keep it up Kev


----------



## Sojourn (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats Kev on quitting.  I just may follow in your footsteps.  The past couple of months I've been going back and forth.  I'll quit for a few days or a week, and then start up again.  It seems like seven days is when I fall back.  Like you, I've quit before so I know I can do it.  I went 10 years without cigarettes before I went to Iraq.  

Driving the truck eh?  Be careful with all that lifting.  I don't do any unloading, but I'm not local.  Most local jobs require unloading.  It can be good excercise though.


----------



## Kev (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey, I guess I should clarify my 'dream' job...  I drive a 15 ton truck (same weight class as the buses, in case a job opening comes up there for an old WASP male like me... hmmm, maybe thats why I drone on. It would certainly explain my new attitude about sex..  nice to have it once in your life before you die) that carries 10 ton loads...   So, heres a hint for you guys.  What has 4 wheels & flies?  Any vehicle with a crohnie behind the wheel.   NO. kidding!  A garbage truck.  There you go folks, thats my big dream job.. no heavy lifting, work just 5 days a week, all local driving so I can eat my own cooking, sleep in my own bed and follow my diet, see my doc, keep this damned disease in the remission the LDN seems to have placed it in for me.  Those are my priorities.


----------



## drew_wymore (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome job Kev. You're inspiring me to want to quit. I was out of town at my sisters who doesn't smoke and I realized how damn bad it makes your clothes smell etc and between you and that I'm really coming to realize its time to put the cigs down for the first time in 16 years.


----------



## Kev (Aug 3, 2008)

Oddly enuff...  Here I am today.. no where near smokers... really strong cravings. I don't know why, except for another nite where I didn't take my LDN on time... late again.  I have to tuff it out, and have no one to blame except myself for allowing my body to get off schedule...  time to buckle down and stick to my own routine.


----------



## Sojourn (Aug 3, 2008)

drew_wymore said:
			
		

> I was out of town at my sisters who doesn't smoke and I realized how damn bad it makes your clothes smell etc


Yep, that's one thing that bothers me a lot also.  Let me know Drew if you decide to do it and I'll quit at the same time.  Maybe we could set a time and day.

You can't give up now Kev, see what you got started.  lol


----------



## drew_wymore (Aug 3, 2008)

Kev has started his own 80's anti-drug commercial for smokers .. we can all say 

"We learned it by watching you!"


----------



## Kev (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey, listen guys..  thanks for the kind words, praise and encouragement, but the thing of it is...   well, first off, I'm having a hard time of it today.. for some reason. second...  I would be glad to help anyone else who wanted to quit smoking quit. I just don't have the foggiest idea of what I'm doing...  The program helped, and the LDN seems to have made the hardest part a cake walk..  not sure why my old nemesis is rearing its ugly head the last few days, everything else is going so wellll  (wellll, almost everything else.. apartment would be nice). I just need to keep reminding myself today of just how much I want to quit..  that's the key... Keep reminding myself how much i want to quit.


----------



## drew_wymore (Aug 3, 2008)

Well we're here to support you Kev. I can't imagine how tough it has to be. I've gone no more the 7 days in my weak attempts at quitting and that was tough.


----------



## Kev (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, one of the things they told us in the stop smoking program was not to get cocky.  I was.. the last 2 days changed that.  The other things they told us not to do..  were to avoid places that sell alcohol.. smoking n drinking go hand in hand.  AND to try to avoid stresses..  Thought I'd been thru the wringer, what else could go wrong..  NEVER ask that question.  Had a family crisis dropped in my lap today. Really never saw it coming..  I can't go into details on this one folks... I just can't.  Just has me totally strung out..  worried sick, can't sleep..  Not that I've been doing too hot at that anyway..  but this has made it literally impossible to close my eyes, settle..  NOW the urge to smoke is stronger than ever...  so I'm just going to sit on my ass, close my eyes & think of England, or otherwise I'm going to get .....   Well, you know what that line refers to. Damn! I'm totally wiped, can hardly keep my head up, but I can't get to sleep


----------



## Jeff D. (Aug 3, 2008)

Man I'm praying for you and your family.  Best of luck my friend


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

thinking of you Kev. hang on in there - these bad days will pass, & like every other bad patch we go through, you'll soon be looking back on it, from a better place in your life.

just try your best, with the not smoking, and all the other obstacles you have to face right now. you don't have to be superhuman - just be you, getting through it the best way you can.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Aug 3, 2008)

Stick with it Kev!

New here, but another ol' fart approximately your vintage.


----------



## Kev (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, here it is 4 AM..  The urge to smoke has passed, but the ability to shut down my brain escapes me..  Going to give it one more try.  Worrying never helps, and I am one of the first to say that...  but its one of those things easier said than done at times.


----------



## BWS1982 (Aug 5, 2008)

I already know you'll do it Kev, the addiction is out of it's league against you.


----------



## Kev (Aug 6, 2008)

Wellll, it amazing the difference a day makes..  slept in a little this am, didn't wake till 5:37 am, bit of a rush to get to work on time.  Forgot to put on my patch thanx to the rush...  didn't realize that I wasn't wearing it till very late in the day. Spent with workers who don't smoke.  No temptation/urges at all.  But, the idea is for me to stay on NRT, reduce the odds of flaring again.  Actually, at the moment I'm feeling pretty mellow.  Heard from the landlord, the apartment I was sooo desparately after...  is mine as of Saturday. I've a home!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

brilliant news!! really relieved for you Kev.


----------



## Kev (Aug 6, 2008)

never mind me.. what did the doc say?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

i posted on the "bleeding thread" lol

lookin' good for LDN, just have to wait a while to find out for definite.


----------



## Sojourn (Aug 7, 2008)

Having your home should help, with not smoking also.  Keeping the durge of smoke out of the carpet and furniture is a good motivator.  

I'm going to piggyback onto this thread if you don't mind.  I'm on day 2 now, determined to get past 7 days this time and stay clean.


----------



## Kev (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I shouldn't count my chickens.. or apartments..  the meeting set for tonight to sign all the paperwork and hand over cheques, keys, etc.. was cancelled without anyone letting me know...  And I worked my ass off to get off early tonite.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

aww Kev. 

maybe it's just that they couldn't make it or something, & hopefully not that you've lost the apartment.


----------



## Kev (Aug 7, 2008)

OK, its been reset for tomorrow nite, same time, same channel.  Today just isn't my day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

good job today's nearly over then 

all the best for tomorrow - hope you get it!


----------



## Kev (Aug 8, 2008)

Nearly over?  I tried to get to sleep, tossed N turned til half past 2.. then awake at 5:30  Ate, dressed, got ready for work...  just popped in here before heading out the door..  Nerves are shot, between this and worries over my youngest, its just not been the best of days..  I don't know how much longer my bod will tolerate it.


----------



## Sojourn (Aug 8, 2008)

Hang in there Kev,  we're behind you.  I'm on day 3 now going through some withdrawals.  I'm on the patch but it doesn't take all the withdrawals away.


----------



## Isla (Aug 9, 2008)

Sojourn said:
			
		

> Hang in there Kev,  we're behind you.  I'm on day 3 now going through some withdrawals.  I'm on the patch but it doesn't take all the withdrawals away.


The patch didn't work for me at all though Chantix worked long enough for me to quit (I had a very bad side effect of being unable to eat and feeling sick to my stomach all the time, even at times vomiting.) But to me going through all the side effects was worth it to quit.


----------



## Sojourn (Aug 10, 2008)

That's good, whatever works. Congrats Isla.

Oh man, today was rough.  But I made it 600 miles and not a puff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Isla, Chantix is the drug suggested to me by my GI last week.. i looked it up on the net & was a bit deterred by the gastrointestinal side effects.. did you notice anything else apart from nausea? and well done on quitting!

& well done Sojourn


----------



## Kev (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, well, well..   What have I started here?  OK, gang  (hmm, that's what we need...  a 'gang' name..  1st one that comes to mind is the 'smokin aceholes' but I am sure someone will come up with a better one...  everybody who makes it to a 6 month semi-anniversary of being smoke free is entitled to buy N wear a 'gang' tee shirt)....  lets start a support group within a support group. Got an urge? PM a member of the gang... or a lot of members of the gang.  First thing we learn in the smokin cessation program was the minute an urge hits you do something different... anything except light up.  Popping off a PM itself may just do the trick by itself..  if not, then maybe the 1st person to reply will do the job.

Anyway, still on track here.  Still not sleeping...  but thats a totally different story.  Everytime I eliminate one major stress in my life, another takes its place.
STILL...  here's the thing..  resuming smoking would only add another new one.


----------



## Kev (Aug 10, 2008)

Well Pen, in looking at your avatar photo, I don't notice any extra weight, tho you do look a bit dog tired...


----------



## Isla (Aug 10, 2008)

Ding - The nausea I speak of is the worst kind you could imagine. Like it felt you were on the verge of vomiting all the time. There were times where I couldn't have anything by mouth for 3 or 4 days straight all the while not being able to sleep but I was too tired to be productive. It didn't do this for the first week of Chantix but started a couple days into the second week. I took it for almost 4 weeks, the last week I cut my pills in half. But they offer you a support system of support staff you can call, a daily log-in, and just other tools to help you quit for Chantix users. I still log in on a monthly basis.

But a few weeks of hell were worth it to quit. I am WAYYYYY less stressed now. I have been quit for over 6 months and still want a cigarette almost everyday, I just don't indulge.


----------



## Kev (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Pen...  SORRY...  I couldn't resist.  Hell, it was all I could do to refrain from using the 'b' word.  you left yourself wide open for that one.  OK, my lame jokes aside for the moment, are you alright? PM  me if you'd like to talk..

Hey Ilsa...  were you smoking while on the Chantix?  Did you do any 'clean out' (as in off nicotine for a period of time, drinking lots of water, etc) before starting the Chantix...  Just wondering if those were aversion reactions from the drug.

As for everyone else, keep it up folks.  If I can be of any help, just let me know


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks for the info Isla.. am going to get a prescription this coming week for NRT, but will have a chat with the GP about Chantix at the time, see if it's worth me trying that instead. i'm not a nausea type of person, takes a lot to make me sick, but i don't really relish the thought of feeling that bad for weeks... well done you though, for sticking it out and accomplishing what you have


----------



## Isla (Aug 10, 2008)

Kev said:
			
		

> Hey Ilsa...  were you smoking while on the Chantix?  Did you do any 'clean out' (as in off nicotine for a period of time, drinking lots of water, etc) before starting the Chantix...  Just wondering if those were aversion reactions from the drug.


Well you are supposed to continue smoking during your first week. But while taking the Chantix, every other day the first week I was cutting my smoking by half. I did this so I didn't go from 20 smokes one day to nothing the next day. The day before my actual quit day (7th day on Chantix) I was smoking 2. I know it was the drug rather than withdrawal because during week 2 or 3 I missed 2 days in a row and felt way better. But as soon as I took it again I felt awful.


----------



## Kev (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, I think the drug caused it...  but I'm wondering if that's the way its supposed to work...  causing nausea if you are smoking or exposed to smoking.  Like, LDN is supposed to reset the brains addiction centres, but it also causes an aversion to the addiction.  Literally I 'hated' every smoke I had since I started taking it... I was relieved to stop smoking...  I don't take enuff Naltrexone to have made me sick, but I wonder how it affects addicts at 150mg or higher a day... I believe for alcohol addiction it also causes nausea/illness if you drink while taking it.  So, advising people to smoke while starting Chantix may be their way of introducing the 'aversion' principle without telling folks that it will happen...  Maybe thats' just the pessimist in me talking..  or maybe it isn't


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

well, Kev, from what the consultant told me last week, you're right - it works by eventually stopping you getting the 'hits' from the nicotine, and also makes you feel bad if you continue to smoke.. & as Isla says, you are supposed to carry on smoking at the beginning of the treatment.. the plan is eventually to stop smoking while on it, purely because you feel so bad when you do... it kinda takes away all the onus being on your willpower..


----------



## Isla (Aug 10, 2008)

I had no aversion the first week, hence when I was smoking. I started feeling sick midway through week 2. Like maybe 4 or so days after I had zero cigarettes. The nausea side effect is now listed at 30% of all Chantix users. I am pretty sure it is the pill and not the action or mechanism of the pill. It is a receptor blocker much like a serotonin blocker (which is sometimes used in IBS.)


----------



## Kev (Aug 10, 2008)

Then its odd that the nausea didn't start immediately... you know what I mean?

Course, it took weeks...  well, dosage actually.. before my Imuran/Aza reaction.

A failing of mine..  I try to make things make sense, put them in neat little packages.  Just some things don't fit nice N neat


----------



## Isla (Aug 10, 2008)

dingbat said:
			
		

> well, Kev, from what the consultant told me last week, you're right - it works by eventually stopping you getting the 'hits' from the nicotine, and also makes you feel bad if you continue to smoke.. & as Isla says, you are supposed to carry on smoking at the beginning of the treatment.. the plan is eventually to stop smoking while on it, purely because you feel so bad when you do... it kinda takes away all the onus being on your willpower..


What it does is block your nicotine receptors. So essentially you are "quitting" even though you are still smoking. The nicotine is not attaching to the receptors, so you aren't getting your fix. The idea is that the act of smoking no longer gives you the fix you need, hence making it much easier to give it up. It isn't feeding your addiction anymore - in theory nothing will because it is essentially turned off. The oral fixation and mental addiction is what you must battle on your own (though some take antidepressants at the same time to help with that.)


----------



## Isla (Aug 10, 2008)

Kev said:
			
		

> Then its odd that the nausea didn't start immediately... you know what I mean?
> 
> Course, it took weeks...  well, dosage actually.. before my Imuran/Aza reaction.
> 
> A failing of mine..  I try to make things make sense, put them in neat little packages.  Just some things don't fit nice N neat


Because the first week you take 1 half dose.. next day 2 half doses, next day 1 1/2 doses.... so on and so forth until you take 2 full strength pills a day. Then you continue taking that for the remainder of the time. I missed Sunday and Monday, I started full strength on the previous Friday (my full quit day.) So Tuesday when I took the full strength the nausea started.


----------



## Kev (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmmm, then I don't see the advantage of the Chantix.  The NRT provides you with the nicotine...  but it's clean nicotine... not addictive at all.  It will eliminate any/all of the physical cravings...  and once the body is cleansed of all of the added, highly addictive chemicals deliberately added to tobacco, you can safely wean off the Nicotine in the NRT patches without undergoing physical withdrawal.  So, vs blocking the receptors, you just give them a clean alternative..  The psychological addiction...  it would seem chantix doesn't do anymore for it than NRT...


----------



## Isla (Aug 10, 2008)

The patches didn't help me because it still feeds your addiction. Yes it doesn't have the additives that are detrimental to your health but there is no such thing as a non-addictive nicotine. Nicotine whether "clean" or with additives is still addictive. With the patches it gently weens you off of nicotine. So your body can slowly cope with having less and less of it while at the same time giving you ample time to work on ending your oral fixation and mental addiction. That is why they give full strength patches to people in hospitals that are not allowed or unable to leave their room, because it gives you the same amount of nicotine your body is used to. The patches used for quitting is a step-down program.

Chantix is kind of like going cold turkey with a little bit of help.


----------



## Kev (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know where you got the info on the addictive properties of nicotine, but my info came from medical personnel at the Addiction Treatment Centre who run the Smoking Cessation Clinic..  Remove the 599 addictive additives of cigarettes, and replace the nicotine your body is accustomed to with 'clean' nicotine, and purely physical cravings should abate...  Everyone in attendance at the 1st meeting was under the impression that nicotine is addictive, but not according to the drug counsellors and nurses there.  Now, they could've been just saying that...  but my understanding was there is no 'psychological' addict forming properties of nicotine, but a physiological dependance that develops. If you remove the items in tobacco that are there just to make it addictive, AND slowly teach your body not to expect nicotine, the transition is fairly smooth.


----------



## Isla (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.nida.nih.gov/PDF/RRTobacco.pdf

http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=4753

http://www.drugabuse.gov/

As you will see stated that the patches are just cause a less severe form of addiction because it does not have the extra additives that aid the addiction. Nicotine is addictive in all its forms - cigarette smoking though just increases the effects of this addictive effect of nicotine.


----------



## Sojourn (Aug 11, 2008)

I may look into Chantix, but if I make it to my next appointment on the 18th, I'll already have two weeks.  The patch does have it's psychological effects.  Sometimes my cravings are so strong I think it's useless.  But I am more reluctant to smoke with it on.  It's kind of like a reminder that I'm not supposed to be smoking.

Almost 6 days now.  I like the idea Kev.  Since I'm on the road I can't be part of a physical support group, though, I did get on a "stop smoking" website discussion.


----------



## Kev (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmm, my reply post seems to have vanished into cyberspace.  Anyway, the info on those appears dated...  some as far back as 98...   Now, what we  were told was that current NRT consists of therapeutic nicotine which has a chlorine alkyoid part of it removed... apparently that part is essential in the habit forming property. It 's possible that this story was pure invention on their part to convince folks that NRT works...  I dunno.  And, Sojourn, good luck with that, keep up the good work


----------



## Isla (Aug 12, 2008)

The first link is 2006 and just to make absolutely sure I went to the source. The most popular manufacturer of Nicotine Patches, NicoDermCQ (with new SmartControl)



> You want to stop smoking. But your body and your brain are used to having a steady supply of nicotine. When you quit, nicotine withdrawal symptoms will set in, causing intense cravings. And no wonder. Smoking stimulates chemicals in your brain that improve mood, artificially enhancing awareness and concentration. It even increases the level of some hormones, including adrenaline.
> 
> This is why quitting is so tough. And the reason most cold turkey quitters fail. It's also why NicoDerm CQ with SmartControl has helped so many smokers quit for good.
> 
> ...


http://www.nicodermcq.com/NicodermCQ.aspx


----------



## Kev (Aug 12, 2008)

Actually, it was printed July 1998..  reprinted in 2001, and revised in 2006  So the facts it presents are 10 years old..  And the Nicoderm ad seems to confirm there is a form of nicotine labeled theraputic..  By accident I have started my day 3 times without my 21mg patch...  and yet suffered no withdrawal..  I should have if the nicotine I've been absorbing the past 6 weeks or so was as addictive as that in cigarettes..  Like I said, either they were lying, by accident or on purpose, or theres more to the nicotine story that a less than in depth examination will turn up.  Does it really matter all that much in the long run?
d


----------



## Isla (Aug 13, 2008)

Kev, I know we have been through this before but could you try to read my words as I write them. I never said the patches had the same addictive power as cigarettes. In fact I said something to the contrary - I do not appreciate that and it makes me not want to get involved in any posts that you post in. It is very frustrating and I am beginning to not like you very much for this. I was leery to point this out to you to begin with because I feared you would do this again (from previous experience with you twisting my words) but you have and I want to drop it. You can be right if it really is that important to you, just please do not twist my words anymore - it hurts my feelings. 

P.S. - I know that to a lot of you, maybe even Kev, think my honesty is a bit hard to take or seems rude sometimes. I have always thought honesty is the best policy and my intention was to be of help.  

/Will no longer be viewing this thread


----------



## Kev (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Ilsa..  I'm really sorry if you felt I was twisting your words... never my intent. I think it was just mis-understanding or mis-communication...  easy enuff to do in a printed format...  Lets just forget the whole thing...  its only important if one uses NRT to quit smoking.. and then, who cares how it works as long as it works, right?


----------



## Sojourn (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, it's not a big deal you all.  

I'm still clean.  And the durge of smoke is leaving my truck.  I have one of those battery-operated freshners and have been burning incense also.  I also feel a lot better in the morning.  That's something I don't remember when I quit 10 years ago.

I'm still getting cravings.  I wanted to smoke yesterday after listening about the Russia conflict.


----------



## Kev (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, my boss just had a baby (well, actually it was his wife), and guess who had a cigar.  Stupid.  And what a headache it gave me, but I deserved it. Right back on the wagon.. so, other folks quitting, be careful.. and if you slip, get right back up.


----------



## Sojourn (Aug 16, 2008)

As long as you didn't inhale I wouldn't count it as slip-up.  Though I agree, if you're quitting smoking, all tobacco products should be avoided.


----------



## tonya_n_ky (Aug 22, 2008)

*smoking, crohns*

First off GOOOO KEV!!! I'm happy to hear you quit. How long has it been?
I quit 10-10-07 so I am just over 10 months quit and it was the best choice I ever made. I quit using chantix. It made me bloat more but other than that I didn't have too many problems. I cut the chantix in half the whole time I used them. It just made me sick and I talked to some people about it and common sense says that the dose for a 100 lb female and a 250 lb man can't be the same, lol. I'm not a doctor so....
But anyways...I do suggest trying chantix. It was my miracle! 
Also, I belong to a forum for quitting smoking and that has helped me a lot too. It's http://quitsmoking.about.com/ 
Big Hugz everyone.


----------



## Kev (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, this is anecdotal, and very preliminary... may not be connected at all, and the cause may be something totally unrelated to my disease...  but I started bleeding. This is day 2...  could be a tear...  could be a fissue... could be internal hemmeroids.  Could be a partridge in a pear tree...  How'd he get the tree up there??  So, wish me luck..  hoping the bleeding soon stops, and everything is OK


----------



## Jeff D. (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Kev that sucks.  Hope it heals up within a few days.


----------



## Kev (Aug 25, 2008)

you N me both...  I've been literally working non stop.. moving from the old to the new..  And I swore I wouldn't kill myself doing it, but I know I severely over did it.


----------



## Kev (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, essentially everything I own... with a few sacrificial exceptions, now are under one roof..  Course, I can't find a freakin thing...  and can't move w/o tripping over something...    But, my internet works, my phone works, and I've got cable tv for company...  Helll, that's a better life than I had as 1/2 a couple.


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you have your period maybe?
I know that Benson mentioned vaginal itching lately, so maybe you could have your period.
Couldn't be a partridge in a pear tree.  They don't usually get in there until the 1st day of Christmas.  October in store displays, but December in your butt.
Seriously, hope it's nothing, and disappears quick like.


----------



## Sojourn (Aug 26, 2008)

It would be easy to use that as an excuse to start smoking again.  I wouldn't jump to any assumptions.  Hope it heals up and get it checked out if not.


----------



## Kev (Aug 26, 2008)

No, I won't start again...  even if it means I lose the remission that I gained by the LDN.  Whatever happens, happens.  I'm hoping N praying this is just a little bump in the road.  Gotta admit I'm scared...  but I've got my fingers crossed N prayers said


----------



## Kev (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Pen..  BUT..  I'm going to have to take my chances without seeing a doctor

Due to some pretty nasty infighting (aren't split-ups wonderful??) and the fact that a moving company I had lined up to finish moving me this past weekend 'neglected' to inform me last spring that they don't work weekends during the summertime.. I was forced to ask for this past friday off, even tho I just started working here less than a month ago.  I don't want to jeopardize this new job, I sweated too hard to get it..  and I've got to get to the health benefits in just 3 months time...  so, no way I'm going to ask for another day off .. its too soon!

Appreciate all the kind thoughs tho


----------



## Kev (Aug 26, 2008)

No, I haven't bought any of the tainted meat...  what I got I stole.. Got a "hungry" lawyer to feed, can't waste money on trivial things like eating...  OK.. KIDDING!!!

As for split ups, personally... I'm just soooo relieved to be out of it..  I literally don't hold any malice or ill will...  at least regarding the split.  The behaviour before and since leaves a great deal to be desired...  tempting me to pay really ridiculous legal fees JUST for some justice, some retribution... very poor motives

But, I've held out an olive branch three times, only to be the victim of sneaky & underhanded tactics..  So, at this point in time, I'm pretty pissed off, and really I can't think of a single thing I wouldn't do 'legally' to get some payback. I plan on sitting on that, for just a little while... waiting to see what the next move on their part will be..  It's one thing to turn the other cheek, its another to turn into a floor mat...  I'm tired of being the only one in this shit storm minus an umbrella


----------



## Kev (Aug 27, 2008)

Actually, I'm being very upfront about this..  This split was the best thing that could have happened...  I mean, its akin to major surgery, and it hurt some, but its for the best, the worst is behind me...  just need to settle accounts, with lawyers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

i totally agree with Pen, in that there is usually a silver lining in every cloud... and yes, some relationships aren't meant to survive. but it's hard at the time, if not through grief, then through the turmoil and stress.

thankfully, its only a short time of your life Kev, you will soon be able to put this behind you, and thank god thats its over & done with.

meanwhile, if you really cant take time off work, then make sure the time you aren't at work is used in the best way possible for your physical and mental health. forget the unpacking for a while - it will wait. chill out & relax when you can.

& i'm keeping my fingers crossed that this health hiccup is just that, a little insignificant something that will disappear.


----------



## BWS1982 (Aug 28, 2008)

Butt Hurts, I have so much itching going on below, my computer mouse is sticky. I *MAY* have gone too far from the lounge on that. :shifty-t: 


Kev, you probably know your body better than anyone here, but all I can do is remind you that all you can do for now is watch for signs, location of the/any pain, color of blood, the usual. Go extra strict on those foods.

Also, I firmly believe, to add, that you know a great deal about relationships as a whole, Kev. Some advice you've given me I think was far beyond the word wise, I'm sure you know the insight you hold.


----------



## Kev (Aug 28, 2008)

Well folks.. the good news is that the bleeding seems to have stopped.. I think it was just a non issue..  As for taking it easy, welllll, theres something to be said for that approach...  just that its driving me insane not being able to put my hands on the things I need... my cell phone battery died, and I can't find my recharger.. and I only today found my long lost wristwatch.. and it would be nice to have curtains in my living room windows versus the cardboard thats in there now...  or to have my dinette set assembled.. that sort of thing. I know it will happen... just impatient to back amongst the living.. been in limbo 1/2 year


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

great to hear about the bleeding abating Kev!

as for the others.. i wonder how many times you've muttered "must be in a box somewhere" since you moved lol. i think i said that about 16,759 times when i moved house last.. not exaggerating you understand


----------



## ladyB (Aug 29, 2008)

fORGET ABOUT THE "IN A BOX SOMEWHERE" ...EVERY TIME I MOVE, INCLUDING NOW, THERE SEEMS TO BE A GROWING BLACK HOLE THAT SWALLOWS MY STUFF(NEVE THE CHEAP STUFF, MIND YOU) WITH NO FORWARDING ADDRESS...LOL


----------



## ladyB (Aug 29, 2008)

stupid ass caps lock....


----------



## Kev (Aug 31, 2008)

Hmmm, seems I spoke too soon..   The bleeding is back..  in abundance, and it is not surface blood...  it is all thru the stool...  that rules out hemms, I'm afraid. Shit!

One of the things that got misplaced during the move was my NRT patches, but I felt ok without them, so I didn't worry about it. Since the bleeding started, I have looked, just no luck so far.


----------



## AbstractDonut (Aug 31, 2008)

Kev you are not posting as much, and I hope you are doing better.


----------



## Kev (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Pen

Yeah, it does seem to pile up all at the same time, doesn't it?  Part of me is just so scared that I'm tempted to go out and purchase some smokes..  But I'm fighting it as best I can... for the moment.  But the fear...  It hit me in waves.. the thought my LDN remission might be over..  that I could lose another job, be unable to pay my rent...  end up back in hospital, facing another operation. The threat... of all or some of that.. had me .. ME.. feeling sorry for myself big time. I am going to turn this place upside down, find those nicotine patches (or go and buy more) take it easy for today N tomorrow, and just hope/pray for the best.


----------



## Kev (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, today was interesting.  Did some frantic digging last nite, found my NRT's, and applied one.  This morning, no blood.  Is this a coincidence.. I dunno. I know I plan on applying a fresh patch every nite from now on, just in case. Fingers X-ed.


----------



## Kev (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, so much for that theory.. it worked one night (coincidence) but not the next.

I see my GI in a months time.. hope to have the bleeding under control by then..

Wish me luck


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

good luck Kev... this could just be a body-protest at all the worry & physical trauma you've been through. hopefully, now that your situation has settled, this will too.


----------



## Kev (Sep 2, 2008)

OK folks.. You will hear it here first. Broke down and bought some tobacco. I plan on smoking 1/2 dozen and seeing if the bleeding stops or slows, then stop. If it does, then I'll wait a day or more.. if/when the bleeding resumes, I'll try 2 days of 1/2 dozen.. see what happens.  Sorry, but I'm scared.. well, wish I could say I'm scared shitless, but at the moment its just the opposite. My personal bowel scale is way down to 2's N 3's, and not looking good at all. And my pain levels are up, as is the frequency n urgency of my bathroom trips. just can't risk an elongated relapse right at this particular moment.  thats the scoop on the poop


----------



## ladyB (Sep 2, 2008)

*Tobacco Helps Bowels*

Too bad it ain't always the case.
A friend of mine who has colitis (yeah, I know, not the same) was put on a nicotine patch to help her symptoms.

I think I just liked to hold onto that as an excuse for all the years I smoked...No judgement here...Whatever helps...lol


----------



## Kev (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, don't exactly count me out yet..  I'm merely going to try this for one day of 1/2 doz... then.. IF the bleeding stops..  I won't smoke again till I start bleeding again...  IF I start bleeding AGAIN, I'll repeat it (smoking) for two days.. then stop. And wait to see if the bleeding stops, and resumes..  Now, if smoking those first 6 doesn't stop the bleeding.. Well, I won't smoke anymore..  What's the sense. I'm just trying to determine for sure whether smoking will stop the bleeding..  IF I can get it to stop for a demonstrative period of time, I'm hoping if I increase my patches that the stop will remain stopped..  Sorry if I didn't make my plan clear..  this is an experiment... still intent to try to avoid resuming smoking..  Just trying to see if its the nicotine, or the carbon monoxide that has the magic.. or if its all hopeless..  Like, if none of these experiments work, then I am in deep shit.. (pardon the phrase, but its appropriate). Almost had a big D at work


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Sep 2, 2008)

Kev, I just ran across this post from someone else on here that said -
(fgillette I think it was)

"Cayenne Pepper is a wonderful herb. Did you know that, in many herbalists experiences, it can stop bleeding in mere seconds? It's a powerful coagulant. It also expands the blood vessels in your body and can also save someone suffering from shock, early signs of heart attack, or early sings of stroke by putting some Cayenne Pepper under their tongue.
On a related note, just like you can stop bleeding externally, you can help a bleeding ulcer by taking Cayenne Pepper pills. Expect a hurty stomach for a while if you do this though. I prefer Cayenne Pepper tea with honey."

I don't know if that will help your bleeding - but it's a thought.


----------



## Kev (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey..  Hmmm, maybe I'll try adding some Cayenne Pepper to my meals as a spice. I used it once to keep ants out of my home in Lawrencetown (it worked, not one of those old wives tales.. I never was an old wife.. tho I've had a few.. Arrrgh, did I actually say that out loud???)  ANYWAY...  without getting graphic, here are the results of my little experiment...  smoked 1/2 doz.. (its recommended 6 - 8 based on body size AND extent of inflammation) cigarettes yesterday..  This morning... not only no bleeding, but my stool colour is better & on my homegrown BM scale went from 2 - 3 to a solid 5.. (no pun intended). So now we go cold turkey (well, I'm on the patch.. it seemed to work for a day and then stopped  AND the LDN makes stopping a breeze.. not sure why) and hope that I stay at this level and improve... even if graduallly.  If the bleeding starts again.. then I'll do 2 days @ 6... stop and see what happens.  Keep your fingers crossed folks...  As Better Davis said "We're in for a bumpy ride"  Okay?


----------



## Kev (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, the experiment worked... sort of.  If I smoke anything, the bleeding stops..  But my BM scale is still in the toilet (trying to be funny just to perk myself up, and it isn't working).  My energy levels are way, way down... and my pain levels are up and the 'bad' gas is back... with a vengence.  Social activities (not many of those) I am keeping outside, no matter how cold and wet it is (describes most of summer we had here this year).  All in all, feeling really bad, both physically and emotionally.  And those on here who know me knows that really isn't me.  Anyway, smoked for two days.. stopped.. didn't bleed for two. Now the bleeding is back...   The amount of bleeding and the nature of it leaves no doubt that its from fresh ulcerations... and the mixture of dull N bright red is an indication its from various parts of the colon.  Still haven't given up hope the remission is totally at an end...  nor that I can get it back on track AND not use cigarettes to keep me out of the woods.  But my level of optimism is really low.


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I hate to say it, but if you were smoking a whole heck of a lot before, and now you are just doing 2 cigs a day, then that still is better for you.  If 2 cigarettes a day help your symptoms, then maybe it's worth it.  Heck - all the Crohn's meds have side effects anyways, your Crohn's meds are cigarettes.
Are you being treated for Crohn's or UC?  I can't remember.  UC is supposed to helped by smoking.  I heard a panel of docs say it at a Crohn's/UC symposium.  I would never recommend smoking, but in your case - I just don't know.  It's not like you're smoking 2 packs a day or anything.
(Don't everybody go yelling at me.  It's my opinion.)


----------



## Kev (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, just to clarify.. the 'dosage' is about 6 - 8 cigarettes a day..  me, I've opted to go with 3 cigarellos a day.. the smoke smells like chocolate, and .. they're cheap

It stopped the bleeding.. while I smoke.. I may do extended experiments to see what happens..  Yes, I'm am down..  Trying this soo sooon.. just totally idiotic. If I can get it to stop ,stay stopped, and for my symptoms to gradually reverse, then fine..  will kick my ass good N proper then. In the meantime, just scared..


----------



## Nancy Lee (Sep 7, 2008)

Sending some of my special hugs and courage to you right now Kev.


----------



## ladyB (Sep 7, 2008)

We're all here for you no matter how many you suck on a day.:lol: 
HUGS


----------



## Kev (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanx everyone...  Its just...  OK, I knew I was taking a gamble, but I really hated the smoking...  and...  welll, guess the fact that I had..  sailed... breezed.. survived everything else that had gone on..  I dunno...  filled me with false confidence that I could just skim thru this as well..   Something made quitting a snap. Now here I am...  right back almost to where I started...  except my LDN doesn't seem to be doing its magic this time...  How'd that fable about the goose and the golden egg go?  I'm beginning to think my old goose is cooked.


----------



## jed (Sep 8, 2008)

Kev said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to think my old goose is cooked.


we going for cliche's here Kev? how bout..

dont count your chicks till the eggs hatch.

still got my fingers crossed for you big guy.
best wishes


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2008)

Well folks..  My experiment with quitting smoking is officially ended..  I give up. I've smoked the last 5 1/2 days or so, and my bleeding is gone..  but apparently so may be my LDN remission..  Bleeding aside, apparently controlable/stoppable so long as I smoke (probably just my quirky combo/solo crohns/ulcerative colitis.. ALL my other symptoms are .. pardon the phrase... in the toilet.  Energy levels down, I am beat all of the time.. pain levels way up..  my BM scale...  2's n 3's..  with 3 - 4 trips (and slowly increasing) a day. Add in that really bad gas..  AND  last nite.. fever, chills, pains so bad I couldn't get to sleep..  Right now, there is no joy in mudville.  I had one brief glimmer of hope.. my BM scale hit a 4 on tuesday.. but declined wed and seems intent to stay at those levels..   Sooooo, tho resumimg smoking has stopped the bleeding, it has not resurrected my LDN remission (so far anyway).. Wondering if my current job is just too much..  or if the stopping smoking tipped things out of balance.. But I can roll those over N over in my head, .. I don't and probably never will know for certain WHICH.. or if BOTH.. are to blame.  Actually, guess I'm to blame for this mess.. So, I'm not going to add any more to this thread.. those of you who have had better luck, or were inspired to quit or try, are welcome to 'hijack' this and keep posting.  Think I'll start another thread (if REM doesn't sue) entitled:

"Losing my remission"   Yeah, I know..  but its the best I could come up with, OK


----------



## jed (Sep 11, 2008)

"thats kev in the corner"

just remember Kev, quiters are losers welcome back to nicotine world!

and yet again, the elusive cure eludes us......


----------



## Nancy Lee (Sep 11, 2008)

No Kev it is not okay...not okay with me for you to let things go.
Please let me know when you're going to see your doctor...
you have made an appointment no?

You have been, and still are, an inspiration to all of us here at the Crohn's Forum.
Please don't let this set-back, flare, whatever you want to call it
keep you down!!

Please tell me you are going to the doctor! :confused2:


----------



## jed (Sep 11, 2008)

my doc is about 75% sure that he's going to let me try LDN, and before i start it, i to want to quit smoking. but i'd like to be off them for at least a month first.

if this crazy disease has taught me anything, its to only make one alteration to my life, drugs etc one at a time and give it a  while to settle before making another change.

it wont be concrete evidence that one particular thing does or doesnt work, but it should be easier to tell.

and yes Nancy, he is an inspiration to us.

thanks Kev.


----------

